# Poner imagen como fondo en un rango solamente



## maydoa (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola al foro!

Disculpen mi torpeza soy nueva en el foro y ando un tanto despistada. 

Mi cuestión es la siguiente:

¿hay alguien que sepa como poner una imagen como fondo solamente a un rango? (y pueda escribirse encima de la imagen que esta quede detras de las celdas, como en word) en Excel Formato>hoja>fondo lo pone pero para toda la hoja en si, y eso crea mucho peso  para archivos extensos donde se incluyen la misma imagen para mas de cincuenta hojas como fondo. Entonces se que hay truquillos para crear imagen de celdas ya escritas y añadir imagen como fondo, tambien recortando imagen para que sus dimensiones disminuyan, y reduzca peso,  peroo.... ¿ay alguna otra idea?
 la imagen es jpeg, dimensiones 308 x 310 y tamaño 31.8 kb

Muchisimas gracias!!!


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola Maydoa,

Bienvenido a MrExcel.com.  ¿Lee usted inglés?  Si sí, aquí hay una buena discusión de esta tema.  Pero de lo que me doy cuenta, poner una imágen en el fondo repetido por toda la hoja no significa que tal imágen está copiado muchas veces en el archivo.  Debe de haber una sola copia y el software repita eso la veces necesarias.

Cordialmente,


----------



## maydoa (Oct 12, 2006)

Muchas gracias Greg,  interesante el tema de la macro para imprimir imagen de fondo y el otro archivo ese ya me conocia la estructura de como hacerlo pero he aprendido algo mas 

¡Un Saludo!


----------

